# Rage in the cage !!!!! (Graphic )



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I know every year there are broadhead discussions on which ones work good and which ones dont . Well last year I made the switch to Rage after using Muzzys for 15 years . Dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with muzzy I just wanted to try something new and see if I couldnt experience all the hype everyone was talking about . Well last year I shot 4 arrows with a rage on the end and killed 4 deer . 3 shots were right in the boiler room , but 1 shot was in the guts and the deer still died very quickly .

This year I shot 2 with muzzys and shot one yesterday with a Rage ! I must say those things are awesome . I was meat hunting and wasnt being real picky , any doe would of been sufficient for my freezer . Got in at first light and started seeing deer right away . The second rut is in full swing , it was like being in the woods during the full rut in november yesterday . Saw bucks chasing does , and got to see two small bucks fighting (not sparring ) for almost 20 minutes . Deer were running everywhere , and at 10 I finally got a 30 yd shot on a doe . Drew back , settled the pin and shot right over her back . I coulda kicked myself right outta my treestand for that . So I hung tight and hoped for redemption , not 15 minutes later another doe come busting through the woods from a buck chasing her and she came right towards my stand . She was 15yds away when I shot her , the old rage did its job . It broke her spine dropping her right in her tracks , broke 4 ribs , got both lungs and some how angled back and cut her liver almost in half . Somehow after the shot when she fell the arrow exited her other side and broke off in the ground , well the broadhead was missing ???? I figured it broke off and was jammed in the ground . But looked for a half hour and never did find it . I have never seen something do sooo much damage . Anyone else have good experiences with the Rage broadhead this year ??? Check out these pics , one is a close up of the entry hole and the other one is all showing all the blood that came out from the shot .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great job Bulldawg, I love a rage in the cage story.. I used thunderheads for many many years, but... The wound Chanel that a rage leaves can't compare to any other broadhead by far. Over the years I've killed a lot of deer with thunderheads and the blood trail was nothing in comparison to the blood trail a rage leaves. Im not a fanboy of anything by far... But if there's one product I stand behind, it's rage broadheads.

The most important thing to remember is to make sure the o-ring is in good condition and that the blades are locked down. A lot of people have problems when they take the arrow out of the quiver and nock the arrow without even checking that the blades are locked down by the o-ring. they shoot and the arrow goes crazy because a blade was deployed. they miss the deer or even worse, make a bad hit... I like to call that operator error, not equipment failure. always check that o-ring/blade connection and youll kill everything you shoot at.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats!! I love those Rage, been shooting them for 6 years now, and i havent track a deer over 60 yards!!!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

great job bulldawg ! i started using the rage 3 blade last year and they work great i shot 2 deer with the same tip and it still looked to be in good shape even after the second deer kill. they fly great and make a giant wound channels. if you guys never tryed them you got to get a set of them. you will be very. happy with there results good luck to all and have a happy new year.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bulldawg,
Congradulations, on a fine kill. 

I've been using fixed blade broadheads for deer. I've used mechanicals and have never had a failure, but don't want one either. There's a lot of personal preference with archery equipment.

I think that most of the failure issues with mechanical broadheads have been ironed out by their manufacturers. Even so, coming from 1 1/8" fixed blades to 1 1/2" or greater mechanicals...it's easy to get carried away with the wide cutting diameter. I'll take a pass thru over cutting diameter.

Having said that...shot placement is everything, no matter the broadhead choice.

Producing enough K.E. to get good penetration and open the blades on a mechanical broadhead is important too. I'm shooting 52# with a 400 gr. arrow (very accurate), but not very fast at 270 and 64 lbs. of K.E.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys , not the biggest deer I ever killed ...........LOL But sure the best tasting one . It was a great day in the woods , and a good ending to my season . Shot 3 with the bow and 2 with the gun . I butchered this deer myself , the first one I ever did and it turned out really good for my first time . Just getting tired of paying a butcher all that money ever year . I have been deer hunting 18 years , take that times 1 or 2 deer a year figure on average $65-75 for every deer . Thats alot of money I coulda spent on some other hunting or fishing stuff . It felt good saving a few extra bucks for once , cause as we all know the deer hunting market has turned into a huge money pit over the years .

ezbite , you are absolutely right about the o-rings , some guys that dont have a quiver that is suited for a mechanical broadhead could run into some problems if they dont inspect their arrow every time they take out and nock it . But I learned from a few guys that they take the rage right out of the package and sharpen them . They use a g5 broadhead sharpener from gander mt. I went and bought one this year and it was a good decision . I wont buy anymore replacement blades for them . Just disassemble and resharpen , a person that gets the right angle on the sharpener to match the blade can get the blades ALOT sharper. 

Bowhunter 57 , PERSONAL PREFERENCE cant be stressed enough . A person needs to experiment with their bow and do some broadhead testing to see which broadhead shoots the best . Personally I would much rather shoot a fixed blade , but the muzzys dont shoot as good as I want them to with my set up . I am very picky about my archery equipment and if its not exactly what I want as far as performance I start experimenting to find something better . Thats why I chose the Rage , only because it is a hassle free broadhead in my opinion . Shoot the practice tip to make sure it shoots consistent with your field point and then continue shooting the field point . 

But alot of people dont realize you do have to have a certain amount of KE for the broadhead to function properly . If a person is willing to investigate a little bit such as you did bowhunter57 they can figure out the KE of their bow to see which broadhead is compatible for their set up . Just for example : my dad has shot muzzy 100 grain 3 blades for 17 years until this year he switched to grim reaper 3 blade 1 3/8 mechanical . He has got pass throughs on almost every deer he has ever shot with the muzzys . His bow is set at 62lbs , shooting a gold tip xt hunter with a 27 1/2 draw length and his bow is an older single cam Browning . The buck he shot at 22yds this year , he did not get a pass through !!!!! The shot was perfect and the deer died very quickly , but this is a prime example of that KE factor . Had that been a muzzy it would of passed through . JUST MY OPINION ! 

But overall you put ANY broadhead where it needs to be and it will most likely kill the animal in which you are attempting to harvest . Any more stories guys ??? Hope to hear some more .


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Bulldawg,
> Congradulations, on a fine kill.
> 
> I'll take a pass thru over cutting diameter.
> ...


Definitely agree with these three statements, especially the first. Nice deer.

I've never shot mechanicals and never needed to. Doesn't mean I never thought about it though. Nearly every bowhunting show on TV has these guys using mechanicals (Rage being the most heavily sponsored/marketed) and it amazes me how the arrows hit and stick. I know i'm very old school in my thinking, but it seems to me that the goal is having an uplugged hole in order to get a good blood trail. Use a razor sharp head and smoke it clean thru and the job is done.

I'm shooting Slick Trick 100's for the past few years. Doing their job and are dead on to my field points.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bulldawg said:


> Personally I would much rather shoot a fixed blade , but the muzzys dont shoot as good as I want them to with my set up.


Bulldawg,
Nothing wrong with muzzys, but when you get into faster bow speeds, you have to use a short ferruled, in a fixed blade broadhead. There are many brands to choose from and I've had good luck with 3 different ones. Fuse Banshee, Slick Trick Razor Trick and Carbon Express Assault 3.
The aerodynamics have less effect on the shorter ferrule, which reduces wind planing.

Even with the short ferruled broadheads, after bow speeds get over 300 things change again and that's where it's difficult...if not impossible to attain good arrow flight, without going to a mechanical broadhead. Let's face it, after a bow's going that fast, you might as well take advantage of the speed increase and use a wider cutting diameter.




Bulldawg said:


> I am very picky about my archery equipment and if its not exactly what I want as far as performance I start experimenting to find something better.


I'm very picky as well and tend to change broadhead selection...nearly every year. It's like saying: "Well, this one worked. I might as well try something else and see how it performs."

That's the great thing about archery...and I've always said this:
Archery is full of personal choices and that's what attracts so many to it. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just in case anyone's interested, here's the formula for figuring out the Kinetic Energy of a bow.
Speed x Speed x Total Arrow Weight / 450240 = K.E.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm shooting Slick Trick 100's for the past few years. Doing their job and are dead on to my field points.[/QUOTE]

As of about a month ago I started looking into and doing some investigating about the Slick Trick boradheads . I have heard nothing but good about them . From reading reviews on bass pro , cabelas and even archery talk , every person has said great things regarding these broadheads . I think I will always uses the rage from time to time , but am definitely going to buy some and test them this summer . I was thinking that myself that the shorter ferrull would help with wind drag , cause every review I have read on them everyone stated they shot just as the field points do . What better to have than a fixed blade that shoots like a mechanical !!!! Thats what caught my attention, seems as though most guys are shooting the magnums though . But I am sure they all work great . 

I dont think my bow is more than in the 270 fps range . Its a Hoyt Rampage , I have it maxed out at 60lbs , draw length 27.5 and shooting Victory v-force v3 arrows . Havent had it on the chono yet , but the bow is 50-60lb. I would rather have a little higher poundage bow , I looked into getting the 60-70 lbs for this summer and am going to get a good after market string also . Peep sight is turning on the string to much with factory string . Not real interested in getting to 70 lbs but more like 65 lbs., just something to give me a little extra without killing my shoulder and back .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Just in case anyone's interested, here's the formula for figuring out the Kinetic Energy of a bow.
> Speed x Speed x Total Arrow Weight / 450240 = K.E.
> 
> Bowhunter57


I found a calculator on the rage website for doing the same thing , just type in the required fields and it figures it all out for you . I just dont know exact numbers for my fps and the overall grain of my arrow with nock , vanes , insert, and broadhead . Hoping to have that all figured out this summer after I do my upgrades to my bow .


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

nice one aaron!!

Those rage broadheads are sweet!!! check out this entry hole on the doe i shot early season with a 2 blade rage at 55 yards.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Another big fan of Rage here. I shoot the 2 blade and never lost a deer. I chose to put NAP bloodrunner 2 blade on my wifes set-up just so she doesn't have to worry about the O ring or blades. I check my blades constantly while in the stand just because I have the time to do it. Congrats on deer!!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bulldawg said:


> Havent had it on the chono yet, but the bow is 50-60lb. I would rather have a little higher poundage bow, I looked into getting the 60-70 lbs for this summer and...
> ...Not real interested in getting to 70 lbs but more like 65 lbs., just something to give me a little extra without killing my shoulder and back.


Bulldawg,
Be very careful, my friend, about increasing bow poundage. 

Years ago, I seen all the shoulder surgery, tendonitis, arthritis, carpal tunnel, etc. coming at a 1000 yards and backed off of the poundage issue. I've thought about increasing my poundage too, but for what? Like you, I'm killing deer and scoring well at the 3D shoots...so... What more is there to gain?

Take it from me, if you will. I've only been flinging arrows for a little over 6 years...30 years over 6 years. It's a good feeling to consistantly kill deer, get good scores at the 3D shoots and have other guys walk up to you and ask what poundage you're shooting. Then you smile and say, "Just 52#." 

Some food for thought.
Bowhunter57


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres a nice web-based Arrow speed calculator

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Catproinnovations said:


> nice one aaron!!
> 
> Those rage broadheads are sweet!!! check out this entry hole on the doe i shot early season with a 2 blade rage at 55 yards.


Nice deer yourself chad , good to hear from ya again . 

Bowhunter57 : I totally understand what your saying about preventing any injuries in the future . I will say though when I bought my new bow this year I was a little skeptical about buying it and actually I shouldnt have bought it . Reason being I had a great bow and it shot great (enough said ) . I think it was more of an impulse buy , I didnt need the bow but bought it anyways . In turn I had to sell my old bow to cover some of the cost . My old bow was approx. 6 years old , but I had it set up EXACTLY how it needed to be and it was a tack driver . It was the Hoyt Cybertech cam and a half , that was shooting 283.9 fps . with the arrows and accessories I had on it . Bottom line I should of just kept it , well now this new bow is barely comparable and I am not real happy with it . But I am making the best out it and was still able to kill 3 deer with it this season . I am only 30 now and hope to be able to continue to shoot a compound bow for many more years to come . With that in mind maybe I should reconsider shooting at a higher poundage . 

Billk : That calculator is great , I have been messing with it most of the night . Definitely a must have tool for anyone that shoots archery equipment . Thanks.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a fan of what shoots the best out of whatever weapon your shooting. If you hit them good they usually don't go far. But I too am impressed with the Rage so far. I hit a buck so far back this year it's a miracle I got him. I watched the deer run off(with blood pouring out) and stop at 60yds. He did the ole tail flicker twice, then the drunken wobble, then dropped stone dead. I know if it wasn't for the large entry and exit hole I would have lost this deer. The blood trail was just sick.


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

Snook - it sounds like you got a double-lung hit which is a perfect shot and 60 yards is normal. The stagger and drop is normal for a good hit like that also.
I use fixed mini-broadheads and have not had a problem even penetrating the clavicle bone when I had to shoot a little forward.
I have used mechanical broadheads with a lower power old compound bow and did have trouble with penetration on deer but they were fine with turkeys. The mechanicals were nice because the bow didn't need to be retuned from target points but the negatives outweighed the positives.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

ezbite said:


> BULLSHIT... a 60 yard shot is irresponsible, i dont care who you are, who you think you are or who youre trying to be, turn off the TV......


Ez he is talking about a deep running 60 yards after a double lung is normal not taking a 60 yard shot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nicklesman said:


> Ez he is talking about a deep running 60 yards after a double lung is normal not taking a 60 yard shot
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


oh, i read it wrong. i thought he was saying a 60 yarder was a normal shot. my bad. sorry


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Danfc80 said:


> Snook - it sounds like you got a double-lung hit which is a perfect shot and 60 yards is normal. The stagger and drop is normal for a good hit like that also.


Lol...it was a double ham hit. The most awfull shot imagineable. So far back that it almost missed the deer! But the Rage opened him up to where he bled out that quick like it was a double lung shot(must have hit the femoral artery). Another thing...don't text and hunt. I was texting my buddy(Dbl J) hunting 4 counties away when the deer came in behind me. The deer decided to jump through an opening in the grapevines as I shot about 25yds away. If I wasn't playing around on my phone I would of had a 15yd shot. Needless to say I got him. Ended up being 22in inside spread 8pt. Decent mass but short tined. I shot his daddy with a 24in spread about 100yds from there a couple of years ago. Look identical! Both have nice main beams but very short tined.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Sometimes our shots dont always go as planned , but it is nice to know that the broadhead will do its job regardless of shot placement . Not that I recommend a shot other than in the boiler room , but we cant always have everything go perfect . 

A little example , had a friend hunting with a decoy in the timber and had a nice buck come in and approach . As he drew back for the shot , the deer leaned back and was getting ready to lunge forward and ram the decoy when he released the arrow . But the arrow was released when the deer leaned back . The shot was right in the neck , absolutely not planning for that . As luck would have it the arrow hit the femoral artery perfect right in the neck . Deer ran 75yds and died quick . "Sometimes I would rather be lucky than good "


----------

